
A data driven argument on why Marc Andreessen is wrong about Free Basics - jace
https://medium.com/@sumanthr/a-data-driven-argument-on-why-marc-andreessen-is-wrong-about-free-basics-c472184b9682
======
tarundua
Correction 'differential pricing based on content' rather than differential
pricing in general.

